
The evolution of the written language (image) - ColinWright
http://www.focus.it/site_stored/imgs/0003/003/lingua-scritta.900x600.jpg
======
ColinWright
Source: [http://www.focus.it/cultura/curiosita/amare-verita-di-
tutti-...](http://www.focus.it/cultura/curiosita/amare-verita-di-tutti-i-
giorni?gimg=47553&gpath=#img47553)

